# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  احساسي يغربلني..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*خليت الحزن في* *عيوني* *..*

*غريبه حالتي ودقات قلبي تكويني ..*

*احبس حالي بغرفتي ودموعي تخاويني ..*

*مالي مزاج احاكي احد ويعرف وش فيني .!!~*

*اعذب خاطري كل ليله وانت اللي ماتحسى باوجاعي !..*

*واذا اتذكر كلامك هاجت اشواقي .....~*

*احاول واحاول اتصل وعزة النفس وكبريائي مايخليني* 

*اصبر قلبي المكسور وقول راح يراضيني ..*

*ويأنس وحدتي  كلامك اللي اكتبه بدفتري يسليني* 

*احط يدي عليه وكانه بيضع مني* 

*انام ونومتي صعبه واحلام ابليس تصحيني ..*

*اجلس في زاوية سريري واحضن ذفتري بيديني..*

*ويصير عقلي ..يودي ويحكم يجيب فيني* 

*مشكلتي اني عطيتك وبيت لك نقاط ضعفي .!*

*احب واشتاااق واغير والغيره تذبحني .~*

*اوله واحن واحس* *واحساسي يغربلني* 

*ماعندي صبر وضاع وقتي ....*

*ماعندي سوى اه ...واهاتي تقتلني* 

*ماتخيلت اااابد كلمه تكون سبب لهجري* 

*ولا تخيلت..اكتشف..بسبها صبرك على هجري* 

*وانا اللي بحياتي ماقلت احبك ياعمري* 

*انا قلتها لك وهذا جرمـــــــــــي ..!~*

*يا احلى حب واحسن عذاااب سهرني ..*

*ياحطي بدنيتي وحبي ورفيق دربي* 

*وينك؟؟!!.... ترا بدا عقلي يجني*

*يا املي الوحيد وغربة احساسي ومشاعري* 

*تعااال وحط يدك بايدي يا غناتي ..*

*وقول أأأأأأأأأحبك وانتـــــــــي ملاكــــــــي .*





* خربشات <<* *....* *فهي* *مجرد حرووف تتساقط عبث* 


*((انين القلب ...*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*انين تمتلكي كتلة من الحزن الدفين
وعواطف صادقة تنطوي مع حروفكِ 
لك كل الشكر على هذه الكلمات العاطفية*

----------


## التوبي

*
أختي لقد أبدعتي في هذه الخاطرة

كما عهدنا هذا القلم المتألق في فن

صياغة الخواطر ذات الطابع المميز

والأسلوب الراقي في صقل الكلمات

أقدمُ أعجابي لهذا القلم تحياتي

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حبي عترة محمد* 

*التوبي* 


*عطرتـــــم متصفحـــي بطلتكم الرووعة لاخلا ولا عدم ..*

*يخليكم ربي الحبابكم..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله اسلوب رائع ..

وكلمات جميلة ..

منسقة ومرتبه ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## همساتكـ أنغامي

**روعة جداً ما كتبته 
**واحساسك** فاق كل الروائع
لم استطيع سوى كتابة تلك الكلمات البسيطة جداً
*
** * **
*فتقبلي طلتي ببساطهـ**
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعض الكلمات صارت معاي غلظ مطبعي  هع... هذا اذا مو كلها اغلاط املائيه*

*وانت اللي ماتحسى باوجاعي !.. =تحس* 

*واحضن ذفتري بيديني..  = دفتري* 

*وبيت لك نقاط ضعفي .!= وبينت* 
*........*



*همساتك انغامي*

*يسلمو على المرور العطر لا خلا ولا عدم * 

*يخليك ربي الحبابك ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حب+وجع+تمني=**احساس عاشقة مرهف مفعم بالامل*
*راقت لي احاسيسكِ* 
*سلمتي من كل سوء وسلمت حروفك*

*أنين ...دمتي ودام النبض يتراقص بعروقك* 
*ارق التحايا لكِ*
*مودتي~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ورده محمديه* 

*هلا بك في متصفحي منوره* 

*يخليك ربي الحبابك*

----------

